# Are these the right spark plugs?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, it's about time for a tune up and i noticed that in the manual (00 GXE), the correct spark plugs would be a Platinum-tipped PLFR5A-11 or a conventional type BKR6E. I went to my local car parts store and they gave me NGK BKR6E-11 V-Power plugs!!! Will these fit? Are these the right ones? Are the BKR6E the same as the BKR6E-11?? Please help. THanks guys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

either plug, bkr6e or 6e-11 will fit....however, you should go back and get bkr5e's...the 6e's are a step colder stock......


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *either plug, bkr6e or 6e-11 will fit....however, you should go back and get bkr5e's...the 6e's are a step colder stock...... *


hmmmm... so the oem plugs are the "hot" ones? Cuz in the manual it says:

hot = bkr5e
standard = bkr6e
cold = bkr7e

Would the car run differently or anything? Any info would be really helpful. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, hot plugs will burn slightly differently. I would say the 6e's are fine since you already bought them.......either way. 

good job getting NGKs instead of crappy bosch!


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *well, hot plugs will burn slightly differently. I would say the 6e's are fine since you already bought them.......either way.
> 
> good job getting NGKs instead of crappy bosch!  *


IC. I'd never buy bosch. I stuck some in my MR2 once and when I went to change them, one of them broke!!!


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

For copper plugs, NGK's website says to use the lfr5a-11 plugs. One heat range cooler would be lfr6a-11.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

use bkr6e's. I used a set of those, now I'm using 7e's with turbo. Great plugs.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

bosch = teh crap


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

cool... thanks guys!


----------

